# TT Sales Specialist / Enthusiast



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Looking for an enthusiastic TT specialist, pref in Midlands within say 60 miles Kettering - where you could be relaxed about buying from where prices are not unrealistic and u can be sure of _no fundamental issues_ with perspective purchase

Interested in the £4-14k band - Mk1 or Mk2 to start with, and hopefully a quattro 2.0 roadster Mk3 by Christmas if I am lucky

Dont want risk of private purchase and would need a bullet-proof min 3 mth warranty + full MOT

thx


----------

